# Good College for Theatre Management???????



## crys13 (Sep 2, 2010)

what is a good college to get a bachelor degree in Theatre Management?? Primarily in Texas. I have been looking at colleges but I can't find any with a bachelors in theatre management. Can anyone help??


----------



## Drmafreek (Sep 7, 2010)

You're going to be hard pressed to find an undergrad degree in Theatre Management specifically. Now, I'm not saying they don't exist, just that if they are out there, they are few and far between. I've been academia as a student and professor for somewhere around 13 years, and I only remember one, at my alma mater Longwood University in Virginia. And I'm not even sure they still have it. I would suggest you look for a more generalized Theatre Production degree in undergrad. I am a huge advocate of the BA due to the versatility of the degree. While you are in college you can focus on whatever area you like, but as a good theatre practitioner you should have an overall knowledge of theatre. 

On a side note, when you say Theatre Management are you referring to Stage Management or Front of House? For the former, take classes in everything, for the latter look at business and communication classes.


----------



## Footer (Sep 7, 2010)

I will throw out my alma mater... they have a relatively new theatre management BFA. It sprouted from a BFA in Stage Management which sprouted from a BFA in directing. 

What you really have to look for is a school with a decent fine arts college and a decent business college that actually get along. Those are rare. 

https://www.millikin.edu/academics/cfa/dtd/mmp/Pages/TheatreAdministration-BFA.aspx


----------



## museav (Sep 9, 2010)

Undergraduate Programs / Full Members | Association of Arts Administration Educators

Theatre Management Bachelor Degrees

Theatre and Theatre Arts Management Degree, Colleges that Offer a Theatre and Theatre Arts Management Program

http://www.gvsu.edu/theatre/index.cfm?id=4BB53568-93D9-E4BA-FEB67727320052B2


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 18, 2010)

crys13 said:


> what is a good college to get a bachelor degree in Theatre Management?? Primarily in Texas. I have been looking at colleges but I can't find any with a bachelors in theatre management. Can anyone help??


 
Ithaca College offers a BS in Theatre Arts Management, which sounds like what you are looking for.


----------

